# Tunnel hull



## red450r (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone here installed their own tunnel? i emailed Outboard Jets and they sent me a blue print, has anyone else used their design?
Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## susqy (May 18, 2011)

Yes I have, I used there pattern to have one installed in a 17x60 Odyssey river rave with a 90/65 Merc. The boat works very very well with it.

I have since sold I kinda miss her


----------



## red450r (May 18, 2011)

Thanks man, you have any pictures of the finished product?


----------



## susqy (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, this is the only pic I have left on my pc, I must have deleted when I sold. The fab shop that welded in mine followed the width and length of the blue prints and the Height was 2 1/2 at rear.


----------



## red450r (May 19, 2011)

thanks for uploading that, did you buy the fins on the foot from outboard jet or make them?


----------



## susqy (May 19, 2011)

Those are a boughten set for James River Jets, they are made from Poly. Direct the water well and protect from minor contact too. Cost about the same as an aluminum bolt on set from OB jet.


----------



## red450r (May 19, 2011)

thanks ill give them a call once i get the tunnel in


----------

